# humminbird piranha max 215



## Elch-Ecki (1. November 2012)

moin zusammen,
ich suche für mein humminbird piranha max 215 eine deutsche bedienungsanleitung.

kann mir jemand helfen?
#h
gruß eckhard


----------



## Stefan660 (1. November 2012)

*AW: humminbird piranha max 215*

Habe noch eine Kopie davon rumliegen. Schick mir deine Adresse per PN dann schicke ich sie dir.

Grüße
Stefan


----------

